# grab and go utility solutions. Police/security duty belt.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The longer I wear this thing, the more I think about how awesome it could be as a grab and go prepper item.

They are fully customizable, have all kinds of options for pouches, holsters, etc., and require less time to put on than a bathrobe. They fit under plate carriers, and also present a general "don't mess with me" appearance. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm being serious...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wear a belt like that at work. The nice thing is you're right it can hold a lot of goodies. When I'm on my ambulance I usually carry my phone, pager, and trauma sheers on my duty belt. Other things are located in cargo pockets. Downside is that unless it's really secured in there good things have a tendency to bounce around and come loose if you have to run for whatever reason. Also depending on the situation it may be better to keep things hidden and go "grey man" rather than draw attention to yourself. A pair of good pants with cargo pockets and a shirt and coat with more pockets and a regular looking backpack can help with that regard.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, agreed on the Grey man thing.

I guess I mean a martial law, riot, super SHTF, needing to shoot your way out, or be ready to, type situation.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh, and with belt stays, and either snapping, or decent retention type pouches that issue goes away. I carry (counter clockwise) gloves, flashlight, two pair of cuffs, two magazines, my glock, OC spray, and my baton. Never had an issue with bouncing or loosing anything while running.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I can't think of a faster way to attract the Stop and Frisk crowd.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> I can't think of a faster way to attract the Stop and Frisk crowd.


Yea, where you are, that is a major concern. Extra bad juju. By the way, are they still kissing people?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have one of those. Yes, everything at your fingertips it's true. Mine has a taser, USP .45, pepper spray, two pairs of cuffs, ASP baton, two extra magazines and a few other small things. The old Sam Brown is great for on duty and I probably would grab it and go in a bad situation. I like it better than these "battle belts" you are starting to see. I like my backpack too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a duty belt for just in case purposes. I would use if there was no law and I was in a group protecting a homestead or fortified position.. If on the run then I would rather go grey man.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea, where you are, that is a major concern. Extra bad juju. By the way, are they still kissing people?


No, it is straight to sodomy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> No, it is straight to sodomy.


Lol. When I moved to New York I had a pistol. I was entirely unaware it was illegal to even possess without all kinds of licenses. Thank God a man I worked with just happened to be an FFL dealer and bought it off me as a courtesy. I lost a bit on it, but heaven forbid I get caught with it and spend 10 years in prison.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. 10 years in jail for exercising your 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. 10 years in jail for exercising your 2nd amendment rights.


It's 10 years in NJ too, but in NJ the sodomy doesn't start until you reach prison.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you referring to something like this?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have one of those. Yes, everything at your fingertips it's true. Mine has a taser, USP .45, pepper spray, two pairs of cuffs, ASP baton, two extra magazines and a few other small things. The old Sam Brown is great for on duty and I probably would grab it and go in a bad situation. *I like it better than these "battle belts" you are starting to see.* I like my backpack too.


Why is that? I ask because not being a cop, the padded battle belt I recently picked up seems very practical. Quick, comfortable and secure ... it holds all the goodies nicely.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

This is hysterical. I hope the copy and paste of the link works. I just got an ad, through this site no less, to join the NYPD! LOL

http://ds.serving-sys.com/BurstingRes/Site-2343/Type-0/73e4bdd5-5da6-4d92-930c-c6e1fa28ea58.jpg

somebody needs to work on the algorithm for the ads!

Ooh! Here's another! LOL

http://ds.serving-sys.com/BurstingRes/Site-2343/Type-0/883151bb-ecb3-4c11-8d8d-554df856255c.jpg


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> This is hysterical. I hope the copy and paste of the link works. I just got an ad, through this site no less, to join the NYPD! LOL
> 
> http://ds.serving-sys.com/BurstingRes/Site-2343/Type-0/73e4bdd5-5da6-4d92-930c-c6e1fa28ea58.jpg
> 
> somebody needs to work on the algorithm for the ads!


There ya go. Join and make a difference!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> There ya go. Join and make a difference!


Nah. I'm strictly heterosexual.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> Are you referring to something like this?


yes, yes I am.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> yes, yes I am.


That might be an idea. Never thought of digging out my old basket weave. I might have to think about this a bit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I put this kind of kit into the "minute man" category.
A pile-o-gear ready and waiting to be grabbed at a moment's notice to deploy into an impromptu war zone(or neighborhood watch during SHTF).
Said pile-o-gear generally consists of a duty belt with sidearm holster and spare mags(and other amenities), a plate carrier/tac vest with comms and additional magazines for primary and secondary weaponry, durable clothing for expected environment, good boots, and 3-day assault bag with items for personal sustenance.

The "minute man" concept has fallen out of normal for a long time, but was recently reignited during the Bundy ranch standoff last year when folks from around the country geared up and headed to Nevada to hold back the feds from their land grab and vandalism.
The thought was, this could become more common, and "the people" should be ready. Hence, the minute man pile-o-gear became the new buzz topic.

While I would not wear such a belt daily, I do have one in my pile-o-gear.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I put this kind of kit into the "minute man" category.
> A pile-o-gear ready and waiting to be grabbed at a moment's notice to deploy into an impromptu war zone(or neighborhood watch during SHTF).
> Said pile-o-gear generally consists of a duty belt with sidearm holster and spare mags(and other amenities), a plate carrier/tac vest with comms and additional magazines for primary and secondary weaponry, durable clothing for expected environment, good boots, and 3-day assault bag with items for personal sustenance.
> 
> ...


Yea, exactly my thinking. I use it for work of course, but if I needed quick easy to don gear this seems like an easy start.


----------

